# JSF: Tabelle; Button, Stringausgabe



## kinglui (7. Jun 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe 2 Fragen zu JSF, die ich trotz google noch nicht beantwortet bekommen habe.
a) connecte ich via Buttonklick zu einer DB und leite dann meine Anwendung auf eine andere Page.
Wie kann ich es nun realisieren, dass ich NUR bei erfolgreichem Connect weitergeleitet werde, ansonsten soll eine Errormessage ausgegeben werden.
Die Navigation organisiere ich via faces-config.xml :

```
<navigation-rule>
  <from-view-id>/pages/inputname.jsp</from-view-id>
  <navigation-case>
    <from-outcome>greeting</from-outcome>
    <to-view-id>/pages/greeting.jsp</to-view-id>
  </navigation-case>
</navigation-rule>
```

Gerne würde ich einfach den Rückgabewert meines Connects ausgeben. Wenn erfolgreich, will ich aber auch direkt weitergeleitet werden, sodass das nicht weiter stört.


Mein 2. Problem betrifft die Ausgabe von SQL Daten in Tabellenform bei unbekannter Tabellengröße.
Ich würde gerne ganz klassisch einfach alle Datensätze in Listenform ausgeben.

die meisten Beispiele benutzen die UIData Klasse, welche mittels <h:table value"#{bean.mylist}" oder <h:dataTabe value"#{bean.mylist}" eingebunden wird. Leider bietet mir der jdeveloper das Attribut value beim table-tag nicht an, und den dataTable Tag habe ich leider garnicht erst.


Könnte mir da vielleicht jemand ein paar Links oder Tipps geben?


Vielen Dank!

ps: gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen String via <hutputText value"kakak \n llas" /> zu formatieren? Also in diesem Fall hätte ich gerne einen Zeilenumbruch 

danke


----------



## kinglui (9. Jun 2010)

Okay, dass "ps" konnte ich schonmal lösen.
Dem Textoutput-Tag kann man das Attribut escape mitgeben, und dann wird html mit interpretiert.

Ciao


----------



## kinglui (9. Jun 2010)

Auch frage a) kann sich als erledigt markiert fühlen.
man ist das ein geniales Konzept. Aber leider findet man noch nicht all zu viel darüber im Internet, oder?


Bliebe also nurnoch die Tabellenfrage offen 

danke!


----------

